# My cabinet refinish thread.



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Referral from a kitchen refinish we did back in September. Wonderful lady and really nice to work for. Hope all their friends and family are like these two. :thumbsup:


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Products used were white shellac, sherwin williams kem aqua in low gloss blending white, and sherwin williams industrial 0 voc acrylic for the island.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

Great job as always Tommy!


----------



## wje (Apr 11, 2009)

That's a sweet looking kitchen! Nice work as always buddy! 
Were they stained wood before? Or painted?


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Awesome job!
Curious. Is that island colour Plymouth Brown?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

wje said:


> That's a sweet looking kitchen! Nice work as always buddy!
> Were they stained wood before? Or painted?


They had been painted twice oil enamel with an acrylic coat on top. I would asume it was originally stained. They are cherry. 



Danahy said:


> Awesome job!
> Curious. Is that island colour Plymouth Brown?


No its a sw6076 turkish coffee. 


Thanks on the complements!


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

Does the KA only come in white or pastel colors?


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

I've seen a couple islands going a different color now only on PT. Good job.
So why did you use a different product for the island, just more abuse there?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Damon T said:


> Does the KA only come in white or pastel colors?


It says on the sw oem page they have full color range. They also have a factory black, but that island couldn't be mixed. I don't know if they just can't get the base or what. Its something I was going to ask my rep.


----------



## woodcoyote (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice looking job!! Good color scheme.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

Nice job Tommy.

....thanks for the chat this week, your advise will be used.

.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

You are most welcome. If you do decide to take a road trip and fly down and purchase a van let me know. I would love to meet up.


----------



## Paint and Hammer (Feb 26, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> You are most welcome. If you do decide to take a road trip and fly down and purchase a van let me know. I would love to meet up.


Will do!


----------



## num21lock (Aug 3, 2013)

Looks really well done! 

Any thoughts on the Sherwin Williams Industrial 0 VOC acrylic?


----------



## matt19422 (Oct 2, 2009)

Nice work!


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

straight_lines said:


> Products used were white shellac, sherwin williams kem aqua in low gloss blending white, and sherwin williams industrial 0 voc acrylic for the island.


Curious. Did you spray or roll/brush the shellac?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Spray only, except maybe on the insides.


----------

